# Is there anyway to split hdmi to audio and video



## ogurimasaki

Hi guys

I have some device that support hdmi ( An android tablet and a Xbox 360). I also have a led monitor which support hdmi and vga. Unfortunately, It doesn't have a speaker. So now I can't have audio output when I watch video.

I wonder if there anyway to split the hdmi signal to video for my monitor and audio, example for my headset. I also need the video to be 1080 and I think the hdmi on the devices is 1.4v.

I'm quite new to this stuff so please help me


----------



## msgohan

I have a little converter box that takes in HDMI and outputs HDMI + SPDIF coax + headphone output, but unfortunately the HDMI output isn't a true passthrough (colors are shifted).


Something like this plus an RCA to 3.5mm cable should work, I think: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Alternatively I think Xbox 360 can output analog audio at the same time as HDMI (with the appropriate dongle) and I imagine the tablet should have a headphone output.


----------



## ogurimasaki

I'm not sure about that device ,can you tell me more about how it work

I'm thinking of getting one of the hdmi to vga converter like these


Sabrent DA-HDVG HDMI to VGA Converter


StarTech.com HDMI to VGA Video Converter with Audio - Video / audio adapter - Female 19 pin HDMI Type A to F 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15), Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm


(Sorry I can't post the link yet)


But I'm not sure what's the different between those beside the price. Also The port on my tablet ,as I know, is mini hdmi 1.4v. What does 1.4v mean and will the device above work with this ??


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ogurimasaki* /forum/post/21604122
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about that device ,can you tell me more about how it work
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of the hdmi to vga converter like these
> 
> 
> Sabrent DA-HDVG HDMI to VGA Converter
> 
> 
> StarTech.com HDMI to VGA Video Converter with Audio - Video / audio adapter - Female 19 pin HDMI Type A to F 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15), Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm
> 
> 
> (Sorry I can't post the link yet)
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure what's the different between those beside the price. Also The port on my tablet ,as I know, is mini hdmi 1.4v. What does 1.4v mean and will the device above work with this ??



OK, here's your difficulty...The HDMI output is HDCP copy protected. In other words it is an encrypted signal. The HDMI Org has a really nasty opinion of companies that attempt to get around the encryption since it is a violation of their HDMI agreements. Converting to analog is getting around the encryption.


The device you mentioned shows that it has HDCP compatibility. There are some of these devices that have been available for short periods of time. Some work, some don't with encrypted HDMI signals.


So, you've got two problems - 1) Does this device actually work? I'd check for people who have actually used it successfully before purchasing and 2) You've referenced this device on a forum that used to be administered by the HDMI Org. Someone else wrote about another HD device a few months ago, and after a Fury, it is no longer available from any legit online dealer that I could find.


So if you decide to purchase, I'd do it fast and probably shouldn't ask about it here again.


----------



## elevenlg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ogurimasaki* /forum/post/21602175
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have some device that support hdmi ( An android tablet and a Xbox 360). I also have a led monitor which support hdmi and vga. Unfortunately, It doesn't have a speaker. So now I can't have audio output when I watch video.
> 
> I wonder if there anyway to split the hdmi signal to video for my monitor and audio, example for my headset. I also need the video to be 1080 and I think the hdmi on the devices is 1.4v.
> 
> I'm quite new to this stuff so please help me



According to the info from web, liguo provides a device called HD-1*1DA, which is used to split one HDMI in and one HDMI out plus audio(one RCA connector and one fiber connector)


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


spammer...


----------



## Justas

Audio de-embedders are just for this purpose. They extract audio from HDMI and route it to a speaker system


----------



## gregzoll

You could always pass it through a HTPC, or get a avrs.


----------



## SAM64




> Quote:
> You could always pass it through a HTPC,



Do you know of any HDMI input devices for PC's that allow encrypted content?


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAM64* /forum/post/21861716
> 
> 
> Do you know of any HDMI input devices for PC's that allow encrypted content?



As far as HDMI input cards to the PC is concerned, most of them, like Blackmagic are not HDCP compliant. They are designed to record non-copy protected content from camcorders, etc.


----------



## SAM64




> Quote:
> As far as HDMI input cards to the PC is concerned, most of them, like Blackmagic are not HDCP compliant.



...otherwise the whole HDCP would be broken.


Wonder what Greg had in mind?...not that he'd bother to respond.


----------



## barrelbelly

I use the Monoprice 4 x 2 Matrix HDMI Switcher for a similar purpose. It has 4 HDMI inputs and 2 HDMI outputs. I run all of my HDMI source devices directly into the Monoprice Switcher (FIOS/Cisco Box or PS3, XBox 360, Pannasonic 310 Blu-Ray, Toshiba HD-A35 HD-DVD). I send output "A" directly into my 65" HDTV. I send Output "B" directly into HDMI Input 1 on my Harman Kardon 7550 receiver, for digital audio only. Everything works like a charm. There is zero lag or lipsynch distortion; Zero sound or picture artifacts. And glorious 7.2 or 5.1 Lossless audio. Everything is perfect.


The only very small inconvenience is that sometimes the sound in the receiver won't immediately start up when you turn devices on or switch devices, unless you manually press both A and B output buttons on the Monoprice remote control. This is just a minor inconvenience. Becuae the Monoprice switcher always defaults to the "last' or in use setting on "A". My AVR will give a message when this happens. It says something like *"the output signal can't exceed the input signal".* When that happens, it is always corrected by just pressing the "A" and "B" output buttons in sequence on the Mono remote.


I have a Harmony remote control programmed to completely bypass that issue. It recognizes the Monoprice switcher. And it works flawlessly. But I like to use native remotes from the actual devices. Controlling the devices are simpler for me and my wife that way. So the manual correction doesn't really bother me. Bottom line is that the Monoprice HDMI switcher is awesome and works like a charm for that kind of application.


----------



## Columbus1000


barrelbelly,

 

the Monoprice unit sounds just what I may need. I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question or two about your experience with it.

 

Your Panasonic Blu-ray player is a 3D unit, so I assume you've probably used it to play 3D blu-ray discs (I dunno if your 65" is 3D capable or not, but I'm assuming it is).

 

Can you please confirm that the Monoprice gadget can successfully send 3D blu-ray HDMI video to one output, and its accompanying HDMI audio to another, without difficulty, at the same time? And that full DTS-Master HD etc works as expected?

 

The only reason I've asked is, my limited experience with HDMI splitters is that they can only reliably support a single, synched 3D target at a time. Plus, my Onkyo TX-SR606 has a HDMI 1.3 interface, although it supports HD audio.

 

I'm hopeful that the Monoprice unit might solve my need to feed these two separate targets simultaneously, and end up with HD audio and well-behaved 3D video as well, as a result.

 

Thanks very much if you can shed some light on these questions.

 

From Fremantle, Western Australia


----------



## Joe Fernand

Your asking a question in a two year old thread!


Your problem here is that when your Source is in 3D mode the audio moves within the HDMI stream so your non-3D AVR can't see it.


You require a very specialised 'converter' which replaces the 3D video with a dummy 2D signal and no matrix I've come across offers that feature.


You may find a new dual output BD player is the way to go once you consider the cost of a suitable converter - they tend to be 250 USD+


Joe


----------

